# Official Game Thread: Milwaukee @ Chicago 7:30pm WCIU / FSNN / NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center> *Buck Shot* 








*VS*









*Milwaukee Bucks (24-33) (7-21 on road) @ Chicago Bulls (29-27) (18-11 at home) 









United Center, Monday March 7th, 2005
Milwaukee @ Chicago 7:30pm	WCIU / FSNN / NBALP*





































*Alabama-6'1-WILLIAMS <> OhioState-6'6-REDD <> OklahomaState-6'7-MASON <> Maryland-6'10-SMITH <> UCLA-6'11-GADZURIC*

*VS* 





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> El Paso-6'9-DAVIS <> Thornwood-6'11-CURRY*


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Good to be home. I'll be in section 315 for this game (yeah I know my usual cheap seats).

I GUARENTEE VICTORY this game...

Bulls 91
Bucks 83


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

I think the Bulls ill choke once again and this time Redd will drop 40 points on us.
Joe smith is a usual Bulls killer 16 points 13 rebs.

Kirk 3-14 FG's
Duhon 42 min 1-8 Fg's
Curry 1 TO in 1min

I don't want to sound pessimistic but if this team doesn't learn how to cut down turnovers and not giving 2nd chance points to their opponents then they deserve to lose.

Bucks 101
Bulls 89


----------



## Dez24 (Feb 28, 2005)

unBULLievable said:


> I think the Bulls ill choke once again and this time Redd will drop 40 points on us.
> Joe smith is a usual Bulls killer 16 points 13 rebs.
> I don't want to sound pessimistic but if this team doesn't learn how to cut down turnovers and not giving 2nd chance points to their opponents then they deserve to lose.
> Bucks 101
> Bulls 89


Bucks fan here and I think you may be too generous with our score. I actually would call this a Bulls win since you're playing at home and I'm sure don't want to lose two consecutive games to us, especially this one on your home court. So if I guess a score it'll be 
Bucks 93
Bulls 97


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I predict a win for the bulls:

Bulls 101 
-
Bucks 94


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Maybe...

Kirk 1-21, 6 TO, 4 assist, 4 rebound 48 minutes

Curry 3-3, 6 points, 4 minutes

hmm


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kirk, 1-100, 12 to's, 1 ast, 1 reb in 48 minutes.

Eddy Curry 2 pts, 0 rebs, 0 to's in 1 milllisecond


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Kirk, 1-100, 12 to's, 1 ast, 1 reb in 48 minutes.
> 
> Eddy Curry 2 pts, 0 rebs, 0 to's in 1 milllisecond


Thats great offensive efficency for Curry


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

Curry 25pts 11 reb 2blks 2ast
Hinrich 17pts 12ast 5 reb
Gordon 21pts 3ast 3 reb

Bucks 86
BULLS 101


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

110----------------








-----------------96


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

88 bulls
79 bucks


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

svanacore said:


> Maybe...
> 
> Kirk 1-21, 6 TO, 4 assist, 4 rebound 48 minutes
> 
> ...





BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Kirk, 1-100, 12 to's, 1 ast, 1 reb in 48 minutes.
> 
> Eddy Curry 2 pts, 0 rebs, 0 to's in 1 milllisecond


I get it! You guys are saying that Kirk sucks! 

What's next? Who's the better PG, Kirk or Eddy? :whoknows:


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Eddy-0 rebounds

I don't get it.
You have to try to get 0 rebounds. I gurantee I could get 1 rebound in an NBA game. There is one that will fall into your lap, there has to. And when your 7 feet tall!


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

sp00k said:


> I get it! You guys are saying that Kirk sucks!
> 
> What's next? Who's the better PG, Kirk or Eddy? :whoknows:


Just having fun at the past weekend's message board war about Curry and Kirk.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

The Bull really need this one.

Bulls 99

Bucks 96


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

I just looked up Gadzuric's bio real quick... he was drafted in 2002? I could have sworn that he played on that UCLA team that had the O'Bannon brothers and Tyus Edney. Wasn't that in the mid-90s? Or was that a different Dan Gadzuric (pronounced Gad-zoo-rik back then)?


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Oh lord. UGLY start.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Mo Williams baby....most underrated PG in the League
Bucks Looking Good early, 10-6
*


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

sp00k said:


> I just looked up Gadzuric's bio real quick... he was drafted in 2002? I could have sworn that he played on that UCLA team that had the O'Bannon brothers and Tyus Edney. Wasn't that in the mid-90s? Or was that a different Dan Gadzuric (pronounced Gad-zoo-rik back then)?


* He seemed like he was at UCLA forever, didn't it, but yeah he was drafted in 2002, this is his 3rd season...*


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

I see that Eddy is 0-3 so far, are we going to him a lot inside? AD is 2-5, why is he getting so many shots?

Man I hate not watching the games, at least tonight's is the last I have to miss.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Noce on practically every posession seems to love to remind us how badly we miss Deng. He seriously sucks.

14-6 Bucks


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Eddy's missed two baby hooks and a fade away. Everyone's looking bad. Duhon is our bet player so far.

And AD's had some open looks inside.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

sp00k said:


> I just looked up Gadzuric's bio real quick... he was drafted in 2002? I could have sworn that he played on that UCLA team that had the O'Bannon brothers and Tyus Edney. Wasn't that in the mid-90s? Or was that a different Dan Gadzuric (pronounced Gad-zoo-rik back then)?


I think you might be thinking of Zendek, or was it Zidek (sp?). He played for the Hornets, I remember that much.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Kirk still can't shoot.... Eddy looks like ****in garbage, he is lost out there. Nocioni was absolutely atrocious....geez


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Duhon is the reason why we're still in it. Kirk's bricks are gonna kill someone. At least he's playing Redd pretty tough.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Frankensteiner said:


> I think you might be thinking of Zendek, or was it Zidek (sp?). He played for the Hornets, I remember that much.


 Was Zidek on that UCLA team? I guess you're right. I remember his hook shot from the hip. But wasn't Gadzuric on a national chamionship team?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

They have only missed 5 shots, and they have 2 off reb and we have 2 def reb, that's horrible defense and rebounding. 

Duhon was playing the best and Nocioni had 2 of our 5 rebounds, and now they are both out of the game? Somebody else needs to step up real quick.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice move by EC. Hopefully this gives him confidence.

Tie game at 21.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Nba refs are a complete joke.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

We forced a handful of TOs that quarter but the Bucks are just hitting everything. Mason in particular.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

In other news, Eddy played the entire 1 Q and little of the 2nd. Skiles is giving Eddy some burn.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls just need to beat the spread.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

We need to get Piatowski out of the game. We have to have a better lineup then one with Piatowski in it. Like maybe Gordon-Duhon-Chandler-Davis-Curry or Kirk instead of Du. A big lineup could really give us an advantage against the Bucks.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Problem is Gordon has 2 fouls thanks to 0 respect from the refs.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> We need to get Piatowski out of the game. We have to have a better lineup then one with Piatowski in it. Like maybe Gordon-Duhon-Chandler-Davis-Curry or Kirk instead of Du. A big lineup could really give us an advantage against the Bucks.


 Pike is playing solid for us.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

sp00k said:


> In other news, Eddy played the entire 1 Q and little of the 2nd. Skiles is giving Eddy some burn.


And still 0 rebounds. :banana: 


Oh well, Bulls by 1.
Decent start.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

the "waiter" killing us with a 3


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Meanwhile, Eddy Curry has zero rebounds. What's worse -- his rebounding or KH's shooting?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Pass the damn ball, Noce. What a dumb player.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

VincentVega said:


> Meanwhile, Eddy Curry has zero rebounds. What's worse -- his rebounding or KH's shooting?


Too close to call.

And Pike has 5 pts (2-2 FG), 2 reb and 1 ast in 6 min, why the hell would Skiles take him out?


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

Meanwhile Fizer remains terrible free throw shooter


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

He must have read BBS's post to take him out. 

Duhon is playing great.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Why The Hell Does Zaza Always Own Us?


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

check out the Bucks Forum Thread...

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=146183


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Regarding the Eddy watch, he's now sat for about 8 minutes. I don't see him getting back in until Tyson and Othella need a breather. Those two are getting their hands on every loose ball.

EDIT: And he's back in now.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

CHI 4:07 Ben Gordon made 3-pt. Jump Shot, Assist Ben Gordon 
??????????


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We would be so much better if Duhon was as consistent from outside as he's proving to be tonight. 

41-36 Bulls.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Man, does Eddy just expect the ball to fall to him? I've never seen someone suck so much at rebounding... i


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Well, as soon as Eddy looks like he has a rebound, he gets stripped. Then he gave up the uncontested layup. Luckily Zaza or whoever completely missed.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

OziBull said:


> CHI 4:07 Ben Gordon made 3-pt. Jump Shot, Assist Ben Gordon
> ??????????


Actually, Ben assisted a wide open Duhon for 3. Second time in the game.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Future said:


> Man, does Eddy just expect the ball to fall to him? I've never seen someone suck so much at rebounding... i


What do you mean, he finally grabbed one in his 13th minute! :biggrin: 

I still don't know why people don't call for Othella to play more. He shoots a higher percentage than Eddy, he gets more assists, and he grabs more rebounds. Plus getting to all the loose balls tonight, according to sp00k.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

bullsville said:


> What do you mean, he finally grabbed one in his 13th minute! :biggrin:
> 
> I still don't know why people don't call for Othella to play more. He shoots a higher percentage than Eddy, he gets more assists, and he grabs more rebounds. Plus getting to all the loose balls tonight, according to sp00k.


 Old man Othella played 8 min straight. I guess he did look a lil winded. But moreover, I think Skiles is really giving Eddy a chance to redeem himself tonight. Let's see what he does with it.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

bullsville said:


> What do you mean, he finally grabbed one in his 13th minute! :biggrin:
> 
> I still don't know why people don't call for Othella to play more. He shoots a higher percentage than Eddy, he gets more assists, and he grabs more rebounds. Plus getting to all the loose balls tonight, according to sp00k.


Othella sucked tonight dude. He took two ill advised shots when Gordon was wide open in his money spot.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> We would be so much better if Duhon was as consistent from outside as he's proving to be tonight.
> 
> 41-36 Bulls.


I agree, but you have to give Duhon credit- he shot 39.2% on 3's in January, and 42.5% in February. He has struggled in the 3 games so far in March, but just from looking at the box score he is dominating tonight.

Team highs of 9 pts, 4 ast (no TO), 2 stl, and 2nd with 3 rebounds, he's doing it all.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

sp00k said:


> Old man Othella played 8 min straight. I guess he did look a lil winded. But moreover, I think Skiles is really giving Eddy a chance to redeem himself tonight. Let's see what he does with it.


he blocked by fizer!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Duhon's played such a terrific half. Best player of the 1st half.

Kirk and Eddy on the other hand :sigh:. One still can't hold on to the ball, and the other seems intent on shooting below 30% on wide open jumpers.

45-39 Bulls.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

svanacore said:


> Othella sucked tonight dude. He took two ill advised shots when Gordon was wide open in his money spot.


Yahoo is showing Othella to be 0-1 tonight, but this is the last game I can't see so I'm only going by the box score and what everyone here is saying.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Duhon's played such a terrific half. Best player of the 1st half.
> 
> Kirk and Eddy on the other hand :sigh:. One still can't hold on to the ball, and the seems intent on shooting below 30% on wide open jumpers.


Ya, they're both playin ugly. Eddy is so unaware of whats going on on the court.... under 5 secs left and he justs holds the ball over his head lazily and gets it stolen away.... damn.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

At least Eddy hit the boards hard late in the first half, he grabbed 4 in his last 5 minutes. Too bad he had to offset it with 3 TO and 0-2 shooting in the same span.

I'm reading here that Kirk has been wide open, if that's the case we need to see more of Duhon/Gordon in the 2nd half assuming Ben can stay out of foul trouble.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Bucks playing decent..should be a good 2nd Half...*


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

svanacore said:


> Othella sucked tonight dude. He took two ill advised shots when Gordon was wide open in his money spot.


 

Othella took one shot in the paint and it looked like he got fouled. He also pulled down 3 boards and had no TOs.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Bullsville, those 2 shot Eddy took were great shots though. They rimmed in and out. He needs to jump more tho, seriously.

some of Kirk's shots looked terrible, not short or long but wide left or right. But after that he looked better, took some better shots. That is a sign that worries me.

Duhon has been hustling.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

For the box score analyst here, I took some game notes of when Eddy was in for the last part of the 2nd quarter, here is everything that happened when he was in involving him.

-Curry was posting up for position downlow, he drew a double team, opening up a three point shot for Chris Duhon.

-Eddy Curry jumped for a rebound, but before Curry got back to the ground Fizer stole it out of his hands.

-Curry set a pick for Kirk Hinrich giving Kirk a ton of room, but Kirk missed the shot.

-Curry boxed out Pachulia allowing the air ball shot to bounce out of bounds for the Bulls possession.

-Got good position downlow, Nocioni lobbed it to him, Curry went up strong for the dunk but was still swatted by Marcus Fizer.

-Got good position but missed baby hook shot.

-Tipped ball to Kirk, Kirk passed it back and it instantly got stripped by the Bucks.

-Jumped and pulled down a rebound.

-Shoved Marcus Fizer to the ground (uncalled by refs) opening up a dunk for Antonio Davis.

-Jumped for rebound, but instantly stripped by Redd.

*Other Notes* 

-Playing with 101%
-Playing with attitude.
-Boxing his man out fundamentally rather then just throwing his body to clog the lane, taking out a wider amound of space with the fundamental box out.
-Rotating on defense.
-Contantly moving on offense, and constantly trying to get position.

*What he needs to do better.* 

Once he gets the ball, whether on a rebound or from a pass, the Bucks swarm him. He has to make a tough move once he gets the ball instantly, like throw some elbows, Michael Redd won't be back down there if he gets hit in the face once. Just needs to be tougher when he gets the ball.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

sp00k said:


> Othella took one shot in the paint and it looked like he got fouled. He also pulled down 3 boards and had no TOs.


He should have passed it. Ben was wide open.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

sp00k said:


> Othella took one shot in the paint and it looked like he got fouled. He also pulled down 3 boards and had no TOs.


That's what I thought, it seems like he played a very effective 7 minutes.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

If we are +1 in the 2nd half, we will beat the spread. :banana:


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

YAAA CURRY! He's playing with MUCH MORE heart now.....he's really trying out there....cheers for a good 2nd half for curry


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> For the box score analyst here, I took some game notes of when Eddy was in for the last part of the 2nd quarter, here is everything that happened when he was in involving him.
> 
> -Curry was posting up for position downlow, he drew a double team, opening up a three point shot for Chris Duhon.
> 
> ...


Is it just me or could Eddy go 0-17 with 8 TO's, and 0 boards and you would sugar coat it...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The best thing is that Curry is getting his position in the post at will, if he gets the baby hook going in, this game is in the bag. Or better yet, he could be like Shaq, and just throw an elbow to the face and dunk.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

The only time Eddy jumps for rebounds is when no one is around him. He will a good job of boxing out and sealing his man, but then will always let the ball come to him and not go up and get it. 

Eddy needs to make his shots downlow. He is getting good position and getting a great look at the basket but they arent falling. 

Kirk continues to do his best Jamal shooting impersonation. 

Great job by Pike, Duh, and gordon (those 2 3's he set duhon up were great).


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> The best thing is that Curry is getting his position in the post at will, if he gets the baby hook going in, this game is in the bag. Or better yet, he could be like Shaq, and just throw an elbow to the face and dunk.


That has lead to a lot of scoring i can see alot with rebounds...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Lets talk about Tyson Chandler stealing rebounds from people. Chris Duhon had everyone boxed out, and Tyson just comes up and jumps over Duhon's back and is about 3 feet higher then Duhon and snatches the ball.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

hinrich loses ball on fast break.

jump ball

bulls ball

noc to line - makes first, makes second

47-39 Bulls


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Lets talk about Tyson Chandler stealing rebounds from people. Chris Duhon had everyone boxed out, and Tyson just comes up and jumps over Duhon's back and is about 3 feet higher then Duhon and snatches the ball.


 What's wrong with that?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Lets talk about Tyson Chandler stealing rebounds from people. Chris Duhon had everyone boxed out, and Tyson just comes up and jumps over Duhon's back and is about 3 feet higher then Duhon and snatches the ball.


At least he's fighting for a freakin rebound.... damn


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Lets talk about Tyson Chandler stealing rebounds from people. Chris Duhon had everyone boxed out, and Tyson just comes up and jumps over Duhon's back and is about 3 feet higher then Duhon and snatches the ball.


So you are gonna blame tyson because he is a superior rebound to curry and he ''steals rebounds away from him? What a hard-on you have for curry, dayum.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Lets talk about Tyson Chandler stealing rebounds from people. Chris Duhon had everyone boxed out, and Tyson just comes up and jumps over Duhon's back and is about 3 feet higher then Duhon and snatches the ball.


7'1" athletes are supposed to rebound over 6'1" guards.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Well, we all know how people steal rebounds from Eddy, it's not polite for Tyson to be grabbing someone else's rebound. [/sarcasm]


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Curry scoreS!


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Noc travels again.

BTW, Curry is leading team in rebounds.

Damn Davis.,..


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

sp00k said:


> What's wrong with that?


Nothing at all. But if curry was the one doing it he would be saying curry is ''teh lEEt !!111111!!!!11!1!11 he rockz my sockz 1!1!!!!!111!!11!1!!!!1''.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

God Damn!! What the **** was that AD!!! I don't expect that **** from a vet....


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

What a horrible turnover and foul. By the vet of all people.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Noce committs 4th turnover of the night. 3 of those were unforced.

And AD committs a turnover on the next posession :curse: :curse:


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Davis has been sucking lately.

Duhon misses. 49-46..we need Gordon..


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Nocioni 4 reb, 4 TO
Curry 5 reb, 3 TO

What the hell, are they having a contest? One TO per rebound?


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

OMFG, that barely hit rim Kirk. WTF!


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Hinrich misses again....

2-9 this game needs to realize he can't shoot this much if he is going to miss this consistently...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Our O looks like garbage. Skiles will have to put Ben in soon.

Hinrich just missed a horrendous looking jumper. He's 2-9 now.

49-46 + 2 FTs coming for the Bucks.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Come on guys. stop stealing rebound from Curry!!! (Kudo to BBS) :biggrin:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

God! Get AD out of there... what the ****!


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Wtf Is Davis Doing?!?!?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

bullsville said:


> Nocioni 4 reb, 4 TO
> Curry 5 reb, 3 TO
> 
> What the hell, are they having a contest? One TO per rebound?


And let's not forget Hinrich, 4 assists, 7 missed shots.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Another turnover for nocioni...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The turnovers we committ just defy common sense. 

4 turnovers on our last 6 possessions.

8-0 Bucks run. 

50-49 Bucks.

Time to put Ben in.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

This is why Gordon needs to start the second half at least. Everytime he is out of the game, we lose our leads.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

God, we need Deng... I can't take the boneheaded plays from Nocioni.... jesus.... 


and Kirk.... man...he is suckin it up yet again.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

to many t/o's in the 3rd qtr. Bulls are having a huge mental lapse :curse:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Antonio Davis almost single handedly gave the Bucks the lead this quarter.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Notice that Hinrich and Davis are playing a lot worse than Curry but their leash is twice as long.

NICE CHANDLER

Curry scores again.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

svanacore said:


> Notice that Hinrich and Davis are playing a lot worse than Curry but their leash is twice as long.
> 
> NICE CHANDLER
> 
> Curry scores again.


 Looks like AD got yanked.... Also looks like Redd isn't killing us, which means Kirk is doing his job. 

But let's also notice Eddy is in the game now. Could it be because he rebounded?


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

you guys...AND Eddy are ridiculous with that leash stuff. Eddy starts every game and is second on the team in minutes. Who gets a longer leash besides Kirk?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

svanacore said:


> Notice that Hinrich and Davis are playing a lot worse than Curry but their leash is twice as long.
> 
> NICE CHANDLER
> 
> Curry scores again.



He does have his double standards.... one of many reasons I don't like Skiles.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Noc going after his first triple-double:
10 Points
4 Rebounds
5 Turnovers :biggrin:


:curse:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Beautiful move by Duhon to the basket. I wonder Y he doesn't do more of that. He has the quickness to consistently get to the basket. Although, finishing is a whole another issue.

Kirk throws bad pass, gets the ball back, and then turns it over :curse:


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Our recent losing streak has onething in common, Eddy not playing a lot.

Btw, kirk is stinking it up. He needs to be benched.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Btw, Redd is heating up.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kirk needs to be benched.

Chris Duhon is playing good enough to handle the load.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

And Kirk is benched.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben FINALLY enters. Should've happened at least 2 mins. before though.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

svanacore said:


> Our recent losing streak has onething in common, Eddy not playing a lot.


yeah not alot...or well either


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Future said:


> He does have his double standards.... one of many reasons I don't like Skiles.


Scott Skiles has a double standard for Curry for a reason. Many of you guys don't know, but Scott Skiles stays after practice for an hour or longer with Curry after every practice, and they practice on footwork, boxing out, rebounding, and rotating on defense. That is why there is a double standard.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Normal person: God damnit, Eddy with a moving screen.
BabyBlue: GREAT JOB EDDY WAY TO PLAY HARD!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Moving screen on Eddy, another, guess what....turnover :curse:


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

svanacore said:


> Notice that Hinrich and Davis are playing a lot worse than Curry but their leash is twice as long.
> 
> NICE CHANDLER
> 
> Curry scores again.


Huh? Curry has played more minutes than Davis, who just got pulled. Hinrich has played 2 more minutes than Curry, but he's now out of the game.

Eddy is still in the game.

How, exactly, are the leashes of Davis and Hinrich longer than Curry's?


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Scott Skiles has a double standard for Curry for a reason. Many of you guys don't know, but Scott Skiles stays after practice for an hour or longer with Curry after every practice, and they practice on footwork, boxing out, rebounding, and rotating on defense. That is why there is a double standard.


Maybe because Curry needs a ***** load of work on everyone of those things.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

The Bulls offense is so ugly.... its either throwing the ball to Curry in the post.... or our guards trying to create their own shot off of a screen....

ugly


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Scott Skiles has a double standard for Curry for a reason. Many of you guys don't know, but Scott Skiles stays after practice for an hour or longer with Curry after every practice, and they practice on footwork, boxing out, rebounding, and rotating on defense. That is why there is a double standard.


 hahahahahahaha

Clearly Skiles has it in for him. To think, a coach would spend extra time with a player so he can improve. 

But please BBS, enlighten us on how you know this?


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Gordon scores. See Kirk? That's how you do it.

And Gordon is playing excellent defense today too. And Mo Williams isn't a chump.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Curry putting on a scoring display at the moment.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Now that's a man's move, Curry! Nice offensive qtr for him so far.

61-56 Bulls.

Kirk back in for Noce. 3 guard lineup on the floor now.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

sp00k said:


> hahahahahahaha
> 
> Clearly Skiles has it in for him. To think, a coach would spend extra time with a player so he can improve.
> 
> But please BBS, enlighten us on how you know this?


I think BBS is really Eddy Curry's mom... he (she?) really loves him...now we know why.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

fleetwood macbull said:


> you guys...AND Eddy are ridiculous with that leash stuff. Eddy starts every game and is second on the team in minutes. Who gets a longer leash besides Kirk?


Just another useless fact... :biggrin:


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Uh oh, Hinrich's back in.

3 guard lineup.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

sp00k said:


> hahahahahahaha
> 
> Clearly Skiles has it in for him. To think, a coach would spend extra time with a player so he can improve.
> 
> But please BBS, enlighten us on how you know this?


He is a fly on the wall?


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Eddy with another offensive foul.
Sweet.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

That was a bull**** call. I'm all for making fun of Eddy Curry and his TOs but this one feels cheap.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

ugh... this game is so ugly.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another turnover. 7 for the qtr. But Bucks have gone cold on O. Unable to take advantages.

61-56 Bulls.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

bullsville said:


> Huh? Curry has played more minutes than Davis, who just got pulled. Hinrich has played 2 more minutes than Curry, but he's now out of the game.
> 
> Eddy is still in the game.
> 
> How, exactly, are the leashes of Davis and Hinrich longer than Curry's?


thats their new Phrase "short leash" "longer leash" "shorter leash" you get the picture. They play with it until they get tired of the new toy and find another pat phrase for use to feel persecuted vicariously


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Announcer said that if Ben Gordon can maintain his 44% 3 pt- fg% for the rest of the season, he would have the highest 3 pt fg% of a rookie EVER.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Eddy and Nocioni now each with 6 rebounds and 5 turnovers. At least they are shooting the ball well.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

nice drive by Harrington.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Another turnover. 7 for the qtr. But Bucks have gone cold on O. Unable to take advantages.
> 
> 61-56 Bulls.


Noc has 5 of them. Yeash. Shows what a difference Deng could make.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice drive by Harrington. He's so much better then AD it ain't even funny.

65-56 Bulls.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

svanacore said:


> Gordon scores. See Kirk? That's how you do it.


Scoring shouldn't be Hinrich's primary OR secondary role on this team. Emphasis on "shouldn't".

Primary -- distributing the ball, defense
Secondary -- control tempo
Tertiary -- score


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

VincentVega said:


> Scoring shouldn't be Hinrich's primary OR secondary role on this team. Emphasis on "shouldn't".
> 
> Primary -- distributing the ball, defense
> Secondary -- control tempo
> Tertiary -- score


Then he shouldnt have the most shots. That's my point.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Right on Vince. Kirk is a PG not a SG.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

If your point is not for KH to be taking shots, then why did you previously state, (paraphrased) "See Kirk, that's how you score"?


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

That's another bull**** call. It's like the refs think we're in Milwaukee.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

VincentVega said:


> If your point is not for KH to be taking shots, then why did you previously state, (paraphrased) "See Kirk, that's how you score"?


Read my other posts, I said when he is shooting 2-9, he shouldnt be taking this many shots if he is going to miss consistently.

Then Ben scored and I said that.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Kirk is playing SG because Skiles is trying to make the best of a bad situation as we have no decent big SG


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

svanacore said:


> Then he shouldnt have the most shots. That's my point.


I take it skiles draws up the most plays for him. If hinrich was told not to take all the shots he does i am sure he wouldn't.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

C'mon Ben! U usually make those in ur sleep.

65-57 Bulls after 3 qtrs.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

We're going to beat the spread!


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

holy crap they've doubled us up on FTs. Getting to the line again.........in our house :curse:


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

The real problem with all these doom and gloomers is that none of our players (except maybe Eddy) is perfect. I guess we need to dump them all now. Perhaps all our naysayers should suit up and show us how its done!


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

KwaZulu said:


> The real problem with all these doom and gloomers is that none of our players (except maybe Eddy) is perfect. I guess we need to dump them all now. Perhaps all our naysayers should suit up and show us how its done!


That's not it at all but people like bullsville attack Curry relentlessly while not applying the same standard to other players.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This is another BS officiated game so far. 

*Fouls*

Bucks 12
Bulls 19

So what's new? Nothing. We send teams to the FT line more then any team in the league. Refs hate us.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben has missed his last 4 shots. All of em' he usually makes. We cannot afford him to have another bad 4th qtr. Here's hoping he picks it up.

Another Bucks trip to the FT line


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Everything is in and out for Gordon... damn.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Damn, has Ben missed his last 6? Think he needs a breather till the 5 minute mark.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Make that 6 straight misses for Ben. Looks like he's feeling the pressure of being a little cold in the 4th qtr, and thus forcing even more shots.

We're very lucky cuz Bucks can't hit anything from the field.

68-58 Bulls.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben finally makes one. Hopefully it gets him going.

Bulls up 7


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Finally Ben makes a basket.

And Hinrich too...keep this up yes.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice cut and runner by Kirk. That's what most of his FGA in this qtr should look like.

Bucks heating up a little now though. Kukoc causing all kind of matchup problems.

Lead down to 5.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

how the hell is Duhon gonna guard Kukoc?????


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Mikedc said:


> Noc has 5 of them. Yeash. Shows what a difference Deng could make.


Sorry, but Deng averages 3.4 TOs per game while Nocioni averages 3.6 per game (Stats per 48 minutes). No big difference.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Duhon with the double-double.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Has Eddy played yet in the 4th?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

After this timeout I think we should bring Eddy back in. Slow down the game, calm down the guards, and force the ball inside. Bucks can't stop it down there when Eddy has that. He was opening the game up some for Othello Harrington too in the 3rd, allowing O to get those wide open layup drives.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

I'm listening to the game from the radio. Am I correct? Hinrich, Gordon, Duhon together on the floor? That's too damn short.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

hinrich scores again but then Strickland hits a 3.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Good thing Kirk isn't clutch.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

An Eddy sighting and Kirk hitting shots in the 4th. Is this the twilight zone?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk makes jumper. 

Strickland hits another 3 :curse: 

Noce answers back with his own 3 :banana: 

Bulls get stop, Ben drives and totally schools Redd and draws the foul.

Bulls back up 8.

Eddy back in for Othella. C'mon Eddy!


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

VincentVega said:


> Good thing Kirk isn't clutch.


Clutch = last 3 minutes.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Clutch = hitting when it counts!


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

who's that 6'11 guy they got in the lineup?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Erick Strickland won't miss....


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Funny was Skiles tried to have Duhon guard that 6'11 guy.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> After this timeout I think we should bring Eddy back in. Slow down the game, calm down the guards, and force the ball inside. Bucks can't stop it down there when Eddy has that. He was opening the game up some for Othello Harrington too in the 3rd, allowing O to get those wide open layup drives.


Yep, that is why he is 5-10 with 14 points right? Simply monstrous numbers right there.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

svanacore said:


> That's not it at all but people like bullsville attack Curry relentlessly while not applying the same standard to other players.


What the hell are you talking about?

Have I "attacked Curry relentlessly" tonight? NO, maybe because he is actually rebounding? DUH.

Why can't people like you take off the Curry-colored glasses and criticize when he plays like sheet? I have criticized Hinrich's shooting in this thread, and Nocioni's turnovers...

Never mind, I don't see the point in wasting my time with people who are wearing such huge blinders. Jeez.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another unforced turnover :curse: 

How do we keep doing this?


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

fleetwood macbull said:


> who's that 6'11 guy they got in the lineup?


Gadzuric.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

This prevent taste loss commercial makes me laugh every time. "Can I get taste loss from a foosball table?"

Priceless.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

KwaZulu said:


> Clutch = hitting when it counts!


Clutch = hitting when it counts, *in the final 5 mins. of a close game*. This is where Kirk usually falls apart, we'll see how he does tonight.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

EC with a strong drive to the basket. 

Bulls up 6


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Eddy again!!!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Eddy with the strong move! I think the benchings did him some good.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

qwerty said:


> Gadzuric.


#2 on our side??


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OK, u never give the ball to Curry in the post and tell him to create in the 4TH QTR. We better not make this mistake again.

5 point lead


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Eddy looks to score in every posession, eh? look around Eddy.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

fleetwood macbull said:


> #2 on our side??


Curry?


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

That was kinda clutch.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk stepping up offensively in this qtr. Weird night.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Noce has been great at rebounding the ball. Hinrich hits a shot.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Yeah, rare. but great.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

What a horrible sequence. Why did we force it? We had a lot of the shot clock still.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Gordon is having an off night


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Eddy has really played well since the 1st quarter, 12 points on 4-6 shooting plus 7 rebounds in about 20 minutes. 6 TO are way too much, though- but they haven't cost us too dearly so far.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

8 dimes, 2 TO, 5 boards for KH as well.

That's why he has a long leash.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Bizzaro world? Kirk and Ben have switched places in this qtr. Ben's making poor decisions and missing everything. Kirk doing the opposite.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bullsville said:


> Eddy has really played well since the 1st quarter, 12 points on 4-6 shooting plus 7 rebounds in about 20 minutes. 6 TO are way too much, though- but they haven't cost us too dearly so far.


6 t/0 is a lot.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

bullsville said:


> What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> Have I "attacked Curry relentlessly" tonight? NO, maybe because he is actually rebounding? DUH.
> 
> ...


Eddy's jos own color now? :biggrin:


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Could it be? Kirk has some clutch after all!!!!!!!


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

svanacore said:


> Yeah, rare. but great.


icing on the delicious cake that is Kirk Hinrich. Actually, its just a cherry.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

yeah, Eddy's TO sucks! 6 is way too much. That's probably he's been looking to score every time he gets the ball in the post. This is the effect of Eddy's benching last night.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Eddy's playing well. Perhaps the Skiles pine message got through. Its actually quite simple - Play 100% and keep focused and you'll be on the floor a lot!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Noce takes a HUGE charge. What a BIG, BIG play!

But that was a horrendous call.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Wow, horrible call!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Noche was definately in the circle... horrible call on the refs.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

I love nocioni when it comes to taking fouls. But i do agree with the two previous posts.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

FYI 

Bucks are covering the spread ;-)


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

this kind of feels like an audition for Mr Curry tonight


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Actually, 6 TOs is the result of Eddy playing 30+ minutes. The 7 rebounds are a result of the benching.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Perfect pass from Eddy to Nocioni out of the double team, but Noc has butter fingers.

We really need Deng back, he isn't a star, but he is the guy that gets it done. He isn't going to bloat huge numbers or anything, but he just simply helps the team win. He does what he is suppose to, he defends, makes shots, and dunks/layups easy ones on passes like Eddy just gave.

more importantly Bulls need to score to beat the spread.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Curry :curse: 

Y did we throw it to him in the post? Only 90 seconds left in the game! U never tell him to create.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

11 vs 13

Eddy and Noce's TOs combine compare to the whole Bucks team


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

He talked the talk, now he better put up!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben has to deliver on this next posession.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Imagine that, Eddy finally decides to rebound and he has to match himself turnover-for-rebound.

And maybe the rumors of Kirk being clutch were just that?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Why are we letting them score with the clock stopped?

Is that in the playbook?


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

If we bench Eddy he gets rebounds, if we play him he gets almost as many turnovers. Isn't that just a wash?


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Clutch City!


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Captain Kirk.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

WOW

Kirk clutch

Redd clutch


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Clutch.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Damn, it's a 2 point game now.

Hmm.. we've been talking about Curry all game long. Now, Where have Chandler gone?

BTW. Hinrich hits. Milwaukee hit back


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Nocioni hits the front end of the rim on the first one.

Also bricks the second. Duhon gets fouled.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Noc misses a FT


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Noce better hit this FT


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Perfect pass from Eddy to Nocioni out of the double team, but Noc has butter fingers.


I'm confused, the Yahoo PBP says "bad pass by E Curry", is this another case of the official scorer hating Eddy?


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

That's where Tyson is.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Tyson With The Clutch Rebound!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Noc missed 'em both

Bulls get the board

It's looking over

Bucks do cover.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

DAmn you Noce!!!...

Yes, nice O Reb


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another HUGE shot by Kirk. But REdd responds.

Bucks have to foul. Nocioni will be taking the FTs though. I would've preferred Skiles calling a timeout.

Noce badly CLANKS from the line. Bulls luckily get the rebound! Duhon fouled. Porter's pissed, refs call T!

3 FTs coming up.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

RSP83 said:


> Damn, it's a 2 point game now.
> 
> Hmm.. we've been talking about Curry all game long. Now, Where have Chandler gone?
> 
> BTW. Hinrich hits. Milwaukee hit back


If we win this you can thank chandler for that rebound.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I LOVE TYSON!!!

Horrible move by Terry Porter....


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

What The **** Is Terry Porter Thinking?


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

YEs... our 30th Win !!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Now that's what I call a CHOKE JOB. Noce barely touched rim on those two FTs. He was visibly shaking.

Bulls WIN though. 

Props to Kirk for finally coming up clutch.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*I can't believe we didn't get the rebound...horrible...good game! :banana: 

When do we get the points that we bet?*


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Fire Skiles!

Fire Paxson!

Blow up the team!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Why the Porter hate? I thought that was actually a good call. Tyson was just too strong. And Noc bricked it horribly.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Well, maybe now Kirk will get just a smigeon of props for all he does for the team


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We needed this win.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *I can't believe we didn't get the rebound...horrible...good game! :banana:
> 
> When do we get the points that we bet?*


Ya, Milwaukee is a tough team... they always give the Bulls trouble.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

qwerty said:


> If we win this you can thank chandler for that rebound.


O.. my bad... I didn't hear his name on the radio. :biggrin: Thanks Tyson "The Invisible" Chandler


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

bullsville said:


> I'm confused, the Yahoo PBP says "bad pass by E Curry", is this another case of the official scorer hating Eddy?


Noc's man came over to double team Curry, Curry gave the pass to noc, and it went right through Noc's hands.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Win is a win....albeit an ugly one

AT least Kirk finished a game... nice! :clap:


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

well then

that was strangely unsatisfying


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHA

that was an ugly 4th....but WE CAME WItH the WIN!!!!!!!!!1

YES
FINALLY....the monkey is off our backs

HUGE Offensive board
and HINRICH FINALLY IS CLUTCH!!!!

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

We didn't beat the spread :curse:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

We are .5 games behind Cleveland and Orlando now.

2.5 behind Washington.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

This is a very important win.

For once, someone other than Gordon came through in the clutch. Good job Hinrich, we will need that more often though.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We have been playing a ton of games lately and I just hope Ben struggling so much in the last 2 4th qtrs is just a sign of fatigue. We can't survive w/ him playing like this in the upcoming games.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

nanokooshball said:


> HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> that was an ugly 4th....but WE CAME WItH the WIN!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> ...


just the cherry on the Kirk Hinrich cake. Its a bonus for a very effective player


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

svanacore said:


> This is a very important win.
> 
> For once, someone other than Gordon came through in the clutch. Good job Hinrich, *we will need that more often though*.


point that out for Curry. Kirk usually helps the team in other ways


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kirk played Ben Gordon's role tonight. Do nothing good for the first 3 quarters, and come up big in the 4th. Curry did it in the 3rd, and Kirk did it in the 4th. Bulls win.

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 

thats how many bannanas? count em :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Kirk played Ben Gordon's role tonight. Do nothing good for the first 3 quarters, and come up big in the 4th. Curry did it in the 3rd, and Kirk did it in the 4th. Bulls win.
> 
> :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:
> 
> thats how many bannanas? count em :biggrin:


nothing good? ahh whatever, you guys and your backhanded compliments


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Noc's man came over to double team Curry, Curry gave the pass to noc, and it went right through Noc's hands.


Well, then I don't understand why the official scorer would give the turnover to Eddy, that just isn't right. Somebody should write the league and have them change this, it's making Curry look bad when you blame someone else's mistake on Eddy. That's not right.

Does anyone know of anybody in the Bulls' office or the league office that we can contact? This travesty of justice cannot be allowed to continue, the league shouldn't be coddling Euro players just because they are trying to internationalize the game, that just isn't right.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

If Kirk gets injured and sits out a few games we will be surprised how much this team loses without his presence. He brings a lot of intangibles and gritty effort. But I suppose he doesn't have the flash, pizzaz, and glitz that some on this board require. :angel:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

This is thinking ahead a little bit, but I just can't foresee a Scott Skiles-coached team winning a playoff series.

The Bulls don't have a set offense. It's big men setting picks for the guards, an occasional unimaginative dump-in to Eddy Curry, and then a whole ****-load of scramble one-on-one and busted plays. That's it. Without structure, there's chaos, hence our team's tendency to treat the ball like a nuclear bomb.

His substitution patterns are mind-boggling. He goes with a three-guard lineup when it doesn't make any sense, and when it would, he brings in Chokioni. 

The Bulls are going to need to part ways with Skiles at some point. I hope that Paxson learned from his Cartwright mistake. In the NBA, dithering and indecisiveness are worse than anything.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

fleetwood macbull said:


> nothing good?


 Yeah fleetwood, Kirk is the oober scrub. Didn't you get the memo?


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Skiles does the best he can with limited talent. That we are doing so well so far is amazing. When we come up against the really good teams, we see where we are really lacking. Given more time and some more good FA pickups I think we can only get better.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> This is thinking ahead a little bit, but I just can't foresee a Scott Skiles-coached team winning a playoff series.
> 
> The Bulls don't have a set offense. It's big men setting picks for the guards, an occasional unimaginative dump-in to Eddy Curry, and then a whole ****-load of scramble one-on-one and busted plays. That's it. Without structure, there's chaos, hence our team's tendency to treat the ball like a nuclear bomb.
> 
> ...


 Actually, I think Skiles' substitution patterns are usually on point. His 3 guard lineup is pretty ballsy, but effective. Besides, he's pulling this because Deng is out.

And hasn't Larry Brown, Popovich, Damon Stoudemire and many others complimented Skiles and his offense?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

sp00k said:


> Tyson was just too strong.


There's something ou don't hear every day.

Loss of vCash aside, I'll take an ugly win over no win at all.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> This is thinking ahead a little bit, but I just can't foresee a Scott Skiles-coached team winning a playoff series.
> 
> The Bulls don't have a set offense. It's big men setting picks for the guards, an occasional unimaginative dump-in to Eddy Curry, and then a whole ****-load of scramble one-on-one and busted plays. That's it. Without structure, there's chaos, hence our team's tendency to treat the ball like a nuclear bomb.
> 
> ...


Yeah, our offensive strategy is.

A.) Dump ball to Curry in post.
B.) Guards take jump shots.

A is the most efficient one. B is innefficient unless a guy like Gordon or Hinrich goes on a tear for the game.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah but what do Larry Brown, Popovich, Damon Stoudemire and the others know about how BBall is really played? The experts here can take them down anytime. :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

sp00k said:


> Actually, I think Skiles' substitution patterns are usually on point. His 3 guard lineup is pretty ballsy, but effective. Besides, he's pulling this because Deng is out.
> 
> And hasn't Larry Brown, Popovich, Damon Stoudemire and many others complimented Skiles and his offense?


not good enough. This board is ten times more knowledgable. If it weren't for our 9-5s, we'd be scarfed up on big money NBA consulting jobs. We just can't pull away from the desk. Maybe next year :boohoo:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

KwaZulu said:


> Yeah but what do Larry Brown, Popovich, Damon Stoudemire and the others know about how BBall is really played? The experts here can take them down anytime. :biggrin:


Greg Popovich I have respect for.

I like Damon Stoudemire as a player, but was he high when he made his comments?

No respect for Larry Brown from me. I don't think he is that good of a coach, and he is a big cry-baby on top of it which makes it worse.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Yeah, our offensive strategy is.
> 
> A.) Dump ball to Curry in post.
> B.) Guards take jump shots.
> ...


That's all it takes to be a playoff coach in the NBA? Where the hell do I sign up for this gig?


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

don't worry. Our day to coach will come. There is no way the league can ignore us forever


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Man . . . I can't believe so many people here don't even want to acknowledge fairly obvious ongoing flaws with our offense just so they don't have to criticize a guy who will be gone within 18 months (at the most).

To each his or her own, I guess.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

fleetwood macbull said:


> not good enough. This board is ten times more knowledgable. If it weren't for our 9-5s, we'd be scarfed up on big money NBA consulting jobs. We just can't pull away from the desk. Maybe next year :boohoo:


Yeah, I tried to keep it secret, but Paxson actually called me before he called Skiles, but I couldn't take the job.

NBA coaches always get fired, and I have security with the company I now work for, so I had to tell him "no".


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

And our future coaching supremos motto; "legends in our own minds" :biggrin:


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

fleetwood macbull said:


> don't worry. Our day to coach will come. There is no way the league can ignore us forever


Maybe if I get 2000 posts Pax will give me a ring?


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

The problem is this guys - you give FREE advice to Skiles and Pax. To be taken seriously you have to charge big time for your services :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

7thwatch said:


> Maybe if I get 2000 posts Pax will give me a ring?


Won't happen, I have over 8,000 posts and have only been contacted by the Clippers.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> Man . . . I can't believe so many people here don't even want to acknowledge fairly obvious ongoing flaws with our offense just so they don't have to criticize a guy who will be gone within 18 months (at the most).
> 
> To each his or her own, I guess.


The thing is, I don't know if the problem is the offense or the players. We have rookies and other very young players doing most of our scoring, I think we need to keep it simple. We commit way too many turnovers as it is, IMO we'd be better served letting our young guys get more comfortable in doing a few things as opposed to having them think too much down the stretch in a close game.

We shall see, hopefully, it looks like we're playoff bound but there's still the final third of the season to go. Will Skiles and his staff be able to adjust in a 7-game series to make the offense a little more varied? Let's hope so.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

bullsville said:


> Well, then I don't understand why the official scorer would give the turnover to Eddy, that just isn't right. Somebody should write the league and have them change this, it's making Curry look bad when you blame someone else's mistake on Eddy. That's not right.
> 
> Does anyone know of anybody in the Bulls' office or the league office that we can contact? This travesty of justice cannot be allowed to continue, the league shouldn't be coddling Euro players just because they are trying to internationalize the game, that just isn't right.


 Well...the pass wasn't "perfect", just to his left. Noc tried to catch with one hand, and was trying to score before catching the ball. It was very catchable. Still, 7 TO's is way too much.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> Well...the pass wasn't "perfect", just to his left. Noc tried to catch with one hand, and was trying to score before catching the ball. Still, 7 TO's is way too much.


Well, if we could get it knocked down to 6 TOs, that would be much better! [/sarcasm]


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

UMfan83 said:


> Good to be home. I'll be in section 315 for this game (yeah I know my usual cheap seats).
> 
> I GUARENTEE VICTORY this game...
> 
> ...


So I was 3 points off on the score (1 point off on the combined score) and I correctly guarenteed victory, placing me at a higher pedistool then about 75% of professional athletes out there that guarentee victory.

30 wins is huge. If we win 1 of our last 25 games we will have the most wins in the post-Jordan era! WOO!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles Postgame 332kb 42secs 

Great win tonight. Kirk was clutch (thank goodnes) We can point to this game as some evidence at least when someone accuses Kirk of not being clutch.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Won't happen, I have over 8,000 posts and have only been contacted by the Clippers.


Damn. With all the work it takes to produce 8,000+ posts the Clippers think they have a shot at you? Its like a slap in the face. They probably also think they can bring Red Aurbach back from the dead to be their GM.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Eddy postgame 377kb 50secs


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> Man . . . I can't believe so many people here don't even want to acknowledge fairly obvious ongoing flaws with our offense just so they don't have to criticize a guy who will be gone within 18 months (at the most).
> 
> To each his or her own, I guess.


Yes, because turning around a franchise that was awful for many years into a playoff team in under two seasons is clearly the direct path to getting canned.

:no: 

:krazy:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Won't happen, I have over 8,000 posts and have only been contacted by the Clippers.


:laugh:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> Yes, because turning around a franchise that was awful for many years into a playoff team in under two seasons is clearly the direct path to getting canned.
> 
> :no:
> 
> :krazy:


Well, here's a ":krazy:" right back at you. 

After all, one of those many awful years was under Skiles's watch, no?

I'm inclined to give Paxson the lion's share of the praise for the turnaround.

But that's just me.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Honestly, sometimes I have no idea how the Bulls win games. I'm half serious here.

If I told you that I'm going to start a lineup that has two undersized guards shooting 34% and 39% respectively, a tweener hustle three who averages more TO's than assists and yes... shoots 40%, flanked by a 36 year old aging F/C and a young offensive center who can't rebound to save his life.....

... this is not how any of us would ideally build a lineup much less a team to rally around. Somehow though, the Bulls get it done.. keep games close, find ways to win. I have to credit Skiles.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

superdave said:


> Honestly, sometimes I have no idea how the Bulls win games. I'm half serious here.
> 
> If I told you that I'm going to start a lineup that has two undersized guards shooting 34% and 39% respectively, a tweener hustle three who averages more TO's than assists and yes... shoots 40%, flanked by a 36 year old aging F/C and a young offensive center who can't rebound to save his life.....
> 
> ... this is not how any of us would ideally build a lineup much less a team to rally around. Somehow though, the Bulls get it done.. keep games close, find ways to win. I have to credit Skiles.


15 turnovers from our starting front line (Nocioni 5, Curry 7, Davis 3)!









I think one of Paxson's criteria when he was selecting his coach was to get a guy who had lost most of his hair already!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

superdave said:


> Honestly, sometimes I have no idea how the Bulls win games. I'm half serious here.
> 
> If I told you that I'm going to start a lineup that has two undersized guards shooting 34% and 39% respectively, a tweener hustle three who averages more TO's than assists and yes... shoots 40%, flanked by a 36 year old aging F/C and a young offensive center who can't rebound to save his life.....
> 
> ... this is not how any of us would ideally build a lineup much less a team to rally around. Somehow though, the Bulls get it done.. keep games close, find ways to win. I have to credit Skiles.


True. I can't really think playoffs yet, because as far as I can tell there is not a hell of a lot standing between the Bulls and something like a 4-21 finish, especially if Deng is out for an extended time.

However, while I will give Skiles credit for making the Bulls something resembling an NBA team in terms of conditioning and attitude, I don't see it as unreasonable to place at least some of the blame for the Bulls' poor shooting, poor execution, and flat-out carelessness with the ball on Skiles as well. 

Skiles has chosen to make defense the Bulls' calling card. That's great by me. But his implicit excuse that "we're young and learning and I can't put in any complicated offense because these guys can't run it" is wearing thin. Our turnover problems and poor shooting percentages aren't improving at all -- now, is that because our players are failing to improve, or in some cases even regressing, or could it be that our offense is real easy to scout and defend?

I tend toward the latter. I mean, I can count on one hand the number of wide-open dunks or layups we've gotten out of our set offense (not a scramble play). The spacing sucks, the motion sucks, the variety sucks. It's all real bad.


----------

